# Dodgers first completely off-leash walk



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I've been working on Dodger's off leash walk for months. At first i'd only let him completely off leash when I was walking up to my house. Then I thought there's no reason why we can't start working on off leash work when we're walking. So I started him by having him drag his leash that way I could easily step on it if another dog appeared. So today I decided to put him and all our hard work to the test and unsnapped the leash. He stayed with me, even coming when called!!! He walked completely off leash in the ditch by my house where he could easily take off after another animal, but he didn't he'd go a little a head of me, turn around and wait until I caught up. I've never been so proud of him. :wub:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

you should be proud...glad all of your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh...this is what I want! Good job!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Awww! That's great news!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is awesome! Congratulations and good job Dodger!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'm so proud of my boy. Now if only we can get him over his obsession with cats and small furry things that move


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done to both of you!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job. now teach him to heel.
then put him to the test with distractions.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> good job. now teach him to heel.
> then put him to the test with distractions.


He heels when he's on leash and off and he only goes ahead of me when I allow him too. Usually he's in a heel though. He doesn't have a problem with small furry things until they move then he wants to go after them, he's learning that this is not ok and he won't be off leash until I'm 100% sure he won't take off after them.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay! 

(I guess there's hope for Balto.)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Yay!
> 
> (I guess there's hope for Balto.)


there's always hope. It took Dodge months of training to be able to be off leash. Don't give up on Balto keep working at it he'll get it.


----------

